

An Internal Document Reveals How Terrified Apple Is Of Android - techaddict009
http://www.businessinsider.in/An-Internal-Document-Reveals-How-Terrified-Apple-Is-Of-Android/articleshow/33253274.cms

======
pedalpete
I'm not sure if this internal document really singled out Android
specifically. They mention 'competitors', and that includes Windows Phone and
possibly Ubuntu and Firefox.

Apple should definitely be watching out for Windows. I wasn't that excited by
the release of Android KitKat or even iOS 7, even with the new flat design,
which I quite like. But I'm very keen to get my hands on WP 8.1. I admit
though, I've always enjoyed my WP devices more than my iOS or Androids.

~~~
Zigurd
Neither Apple nor Google need to worry about Windows Phone, Blackberry, Tizen,
Firefox OS, or Ubuntu Touch.

As a last act, Ballmer saddled Microsoft with Nokia's handset business. This
includes factories that make Series 30 phones, the Asha phones, and a new
product line that uses Android backed by a Nokia-created ecosystem, in
addition to Windows Phone devices that, so far, have stagnant market share.
That's a big mess that has, for now, snagged the deal on India and China
regulatory issues.

Tizen is the bastard child of squabbling parents. Mozilla could not recruit a
mobile industry veteran to lead them. Ubuntu is delayed, Blackberry is falling
below the revenue level where they can support using a proprietary OS, no
matter how good that OS might be.

That leaves Jolla. Let's see if the Europeans want to adopt Nokia's alternate
reality, and if the Chinese like it, too. But that's not going to matter for a
couple years, if things go optimally well for Jolla.

